

Inital push of closure support in openjdk - riffraff
http://mail.openjdk.java.net/pipermail/lambda-dev/2010-May/001420.html

======
riffraff
For the actual syntax/functioanlity, see code

[http://hg.openjdk.java.net/lambda/lambda/langtools/raw-
diff/...](http://hg.openjdk.java.net/lambda/lambda/langtools/raw-
diff/7704dcd17e0b/test/tools/javac/lambda/LambdaExpr02.java)

[http://hg.openjdk.java.net/lambda/lambda/langtools/raw-
diff/...](http://hg.openjdk.java.net/lambda/lambda/langtools/raw-
diff/7704dcd17e0b/test/tools/javac/lambda/LambdaExpr01.java)

[http://hg.openjdk.java.net/lambda/lambda/langtools/file/7704...](http://hg.openjdk.java.net/lambda/lambda/langtools/file/7704dcd17e0b/test/tools/javac/lambda/LambdaCapture01.java)

~~~
jsankey
Also, the proposal it is based on:

[http://mail.openjdk.java.net/pipermail/lambda-
dev/attachment...](http://mail.openjdk.java.net/pipermail/lambda-
dev/attachments/20100212/af8d2cc5/attachment-0001.txt)

